
Facebook Engineer Quits - CartyBoston
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/09/08/facebook-employee-quit-racism/
======
skybrian
I feel like I missed something because I don't understand why this resignation
in particular was worth a Washington Post article. I read the resignation
letter, but it doesn't seem all that special?

